

Responsive images until we get the picture - frederfred
https://github.com/frederfred/respimg

======
byoung2
Why not put the attributes on the image tag itself and avoid the noscript
tags? If there is no JavaScript, these attributes would be ignored.

Edit: nevermind, I realized you could avoid loading images twice

~~~
frederfred
Yup, thats the point :)

